
Technology behind new Gmail could challenge Apple's control over third-party applications. - peter123
http://www.technologyreview.com/communications/22424/?a=f
======
ZeroGravitas
This is a fascinating topic (HTML5 allowing web apps on phones and similar
devices to become richer and provide an alternative installation route than
the App stores controlled by platform owners) but this article is vague,
desperately seeking conflict, and has a troll-y headline.

